# Sassy the chi



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a very scared neglected children at our shelter and I've been working with her and she's slowly getting less scared. I'll keep working with her and if she can get along with my dogs I will bring her home to foster and help rehab her to help here be less fearful. 
She's so cute and we have people interested so if we can get her adoptable it would be so wonderful. She left me rub her belly and hold her today. She was scared and I just kept talking to her and gently rubbing her ears and doing T touch on her, then she rolled over and let me rub her belly.
She just stole my heart. She eventually let me pick her up,which she hasn't let anyone do without trying to bite..
I really hope I can help her. I'll get pix soon.if I can help her,Ill try what I did with Daisy,who also was so scared at first that she tried to bite if you reached to pick her up.


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Aww awesome job on the progression!!  It warms my heart to hear stories like this, she's lucky to have someone like you to bring her out of her shell.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

It sounds like you have that gentle, something special touch. I'm glad there are people like you to help restore these poor little dogs faith in people.

what is this T touch?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tellington touch, massage to relax nervous pets.
She did really good today too, I walk her and talk to her and she's treat driven so she will do most anything for a stinky treat... 
A couple came to look at her and she was nippy but I had them give her treats and walk her around and it helped her relax..The woman that surrendered her had kids so she's ok with kids but she will need them to take it slow. The couple looking at Sassy today have 4 kids, aged 2,4,8,12 so hopefully they will take it slow..
Hopefully they will bring the kids in and take it slow


----------

